# OT - Merged: OSU BEAVERS win College World Series!



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The Beavs beat Stanford last night (4-3) and lead the best of 3 series 1 game to 0. They play again today in Corvallis at 7pm, on ESPN2.

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

w00t! Go Beavers!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

cool i hope they make it to the world series.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



chromekilla said:


> cool i hope they make it to the world series.



Can't believe I'm saying this but go Beavs!


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Beavs has this on lock down


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

COLLEGE WORLD SERIES! TWO YEARS IN A ROW!!!! OMAHA!!

Even Duck fans should be rooting for the Beavs baseball team.

:clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> COLLEGE WORLD SERIES! TWO YEARS IN A ROW!!!! OMAHA!!
> 
> Even Duck fans should be rooting for the Beavs baseball team.
> 
> ...



Yup. I sure am too. Oregon teams unite!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Beavers crush Stanford 15-0 and now are going to Omaha again for the second year in a row. 

Go Beavers!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

That 15-0 victory by the Beavs was the worst loss in Stanford history. :clap:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Cool that the Beavers are the only team returning from last years CWS.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=2480415


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Good job beavs,were on lock down the whole game.Really beat them down.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Beavs will play Miami in the CWS on Saturday.

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

4:00, Saturday, ESPN


Can a mod change the thread title to "OSU BEAVERS - COLLEGE WORLD SERIES"?


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> 4:00, Saturday, ESPN
> 
> 
> Can a mod change the thread title to "OSU BEAVERS - COLLEGE WORLD SERIES"?


Awesome, it not on ESPN2! I actually get to watch this one.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

OSU vs Miami - You couldn't have hand picked a better match up for Oregon State. Miami doesn't really have an ace on their staff. They'll probably start Scott Maine - he's good, but he doesn't have overpowering stuff. I'm sure the Beavers saw (and beat) 10 starters better than him in Pac-10 play this year. Oregon State can do some damage against him - getting runners on, putting on the hit and run, stealing bases, really keeping the pressure on a young Miami defense. I think and if Buck can give OSU a quality start, as he has all season long, he should be able to shut their lineup down. I'd say OSU has a great chance to win this game.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> OSU vs Miami - You couldn't have hand picked a better match up for Oregon State. Miami doesn't really have an ace on their staff. They'll probably start Scott Maine - he's good, but he doesn't have overpowering stuff. I'm sure the Beavers saw (and beat) 10 starters better than him in Pac-10 play this year. Oregon State can do some damage against him - getting runners on, putting on the hit and run, stealing bases, really keeping the pressure on a young Miami defense. I think and if Buck can give OSU a quality start, as he has all season long, he should be able to shut their lineup down. I'd say OSU has a great chance to win this game.


Thanks for the info on Miami.

Miami's offense put up good #'s in the regionals, so Buck may have his hands full.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Go Beavers!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Its not looking good for the Beavs today. 
7 - 0, Miami in the 5th.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Its not looking good for the Beavs today.
> 7 - 0, Miami in the 5th.


 I don't follow college baseball much . . . but love routing for "local" teams. What does it mean if they lose today?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't follow college baseball much . . . but love routing for "local" teams. What does it mean if they lose today?


There's a winners bracket and a losers bracket...If they lose they play Georgia, if they win they play Rice....Rice is a very tough team, IMO they're the best in the World Series this year.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Looks like the Beavs will be playing Georgia.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't follow college baseball much . . . but love routing for "local" teams. What does it mean if they lose today?


Yeah same way that is why u see my sig all northwest teams.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

1 - 0 ... Beavers in the 2nd inning.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> OSU vs Miami - You couldn't have hand picked a better match up for Oregon State. Miami doesn't really have an ace on their staff. They'll probably start Scott Maine - he's good, but he doesn't have overpowering stuff. I'm sure the Beavers saw (and beat) 10 starters better than him in Pac-10 play this year. Oregon State can do some damage against him - getting runners on, putting on the hit and run, stealing bases, really keeping the pressure on a young Miami defense. I think and if Buck can give OSU a quality start, as he has all season long, he should be able to shut their lineup down. I'd say OSU has a great chance to win this game.


HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!

Sorry to rub your nose in it, Fork, but I didn't see this until this morning. Sure helps take the sting off the drubbing we took at the hands of Miami.

Here's to revenge against Georgia, though.

:cheers:

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

2 - 0 in the 3rd.

GO BEAVS!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to rub your nose in it, Fork, but I didn't see this until this morning. Sure helps take the sting off the drubbing we took at the hands of Miami.
> 
> ...


Meh, the scouting report was accurate. OSU just played like a bunch of pussies. Scott Maine isn't that good.

OSU up 3-1 now and finally playing like they have a set.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> OSU up 3-1 now and finally playing like they have a set.


Awesome. Please keep us updated when someone scores (stuck at work again today).

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

4-1

Georgia is now up in the bottom of the 4th.


http://sports-att.espn.go.com/minorlbb/cws/scoreboard?date=20060619


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Thanks, B&B. Is there an internet audio feed available somewhere?

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> Thanks, B&B. Is there an internet audio feed available somewhere?
> 
> PBF


I looked around and couldnt find one.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I looked around and couldnt find one.


pwned! 

Thanks for looking, B&B. I looked too (before asking) with the same result.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Still 4 - 1 Beavers, top of 5th (Beavers at bat).

Would really like to know if Georgia still has their starting pitcher in. From the box-score, it looks like his confidence has been shaken.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Georgia just put another across the plate, bottom of the 5th. 4 - 2 Beavers.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

http://www.ncaasports.com/

click on "live" and go to the "gametracker"


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

5 - 2 Beavs!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Beavs win!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

When is next game and who is opponent?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Final Score: 5 - 3 Beavers. With me biting my nails something furiously, Georgia grounds into a double-play to keep the Beavs' season alive!

[email protected]@T!

PBF


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> Final Score: 5 - 3 Beavers. With me biting my nails something furiously, Georgia grounds into a double-play to keep the Beavs' season alive!
> 
> [email protected]@T!
> 
> PBF


 Who's next and what are they playing for? ie 2nd, 3rd, winner of consolation bracket


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Who's next and what are they playing for? ie 2nd, 3rd, winner of consolation bracket


The loser of the Rice vs. Miami game at 4pm today.

They're still playing for the World Series title.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

They're still alive for the title. They play the loser of the Miami vs. Rice game in the next round. If OSU loses one more time, they're eliminated. But if they continue to win and play the loser of the game opposite them in the bracket, they'll advance to the title game.

Visual explanation here: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=2481795

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Thanks for the info. 

Go Beavers!

Unless you are a poster that hates bandwagoners . . . then:

Congratulations Beavers!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Who's next and what are they playing for? ie 2nd, 3rd, winner of consolation bracket


There is no "consolation" bracket. They played the other first-round loser of Bracket 2 today (Georgia), and won. So Georgia is out, and the Beavs move on to play the winner of the other second-round game in Bracket 2 (Miami vs. Rice). If the Beavers lose to Miami / Rice in the next game, they are out. But if they win, they will have to play Miami / Rice again for the bracket championship because Miami / Rice will have only lost once.

See Pop's link to the visual. It's a bit easier to digest.

EDIT: In other words, the Beavs are still 3 wins away from the national championship, and 1 loss away from being out of the running.

PBF


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I need more blood pressure medication... this thing killed me last year too...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



yakbladder said:


> I need more blood pressure medication... this thing killed me last year too...


 Try self medicating with extasy . . . chaper than what you pay for perscriptions. :biggrin: 

No this is not another dis on Bush post . . . but if that is what you take out of it, don't let me stop you . . .


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Next game is tomorrow at 6:00pm... on ESPN2.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Next game is tomorrow at 6:00pm... on ESPN2.


6:00pm Eastern, "Omaha" time, or Pacific?

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> 6:00pm Eastern, "Omaha" time, or Pacific?
> 
> PBF


9:00 ET
6:00 PT


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I hope Rice beats Miami so we get the Canes. Miami's pitching is suspect other than their #1 guy. We need to knock them out before Maine is available to pitch for them again.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Mike Stutes is pitching for the Beavs tonight. 




> Miami (42-23) will start left-hander Manny Miguelez or right-hander Carlos Gutierrez tonight. Miguelez (8-4, 4.31 ERA) has been the Hurricanes' No. 3 starter for most of the season; Gutierrez (9-6, 4.08 ERA) hasn't pitched in a month.


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/14857589.htm



http://www.oregonlive.com/beavers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/115077392563740.xml&coll=7


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Mike Stutes is pitching for the Beavs tonight. Any word on who is taking the mound for Miami?


Either Carlos Gutierrez or Manny Miguelez. I'd guess Miguelez because he's left handed and he started the third game of the super regional against Ole Miss. Then again, Gutierrez was their #2 starter for a lot of the season and has better stuff than Miguelez, so they could go with him.

Since there's no tomorrow, they'll probably throw a ton of guys at us.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I believe the game will be broadcast on 1360 AM KUIK (which might be West-side only) at 6:00pm tonight.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> I believe the game will be broadcast on 1360 AM KUIK (which might be West-side only) at 6:00pm tonight.
> 
> PBF


That is correct. They broadcast almost all of the OSU Beaver baseball games. I live in E.Vancouver, and can pick up 1360 pretty clearly.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

6-0 BEAVERS!!!

The Beavs are on their way to eliminating Miami and making their way to be one of the 4 teams remaining!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

7 - 0 Beavs in the 5th.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Fight, fight, fight, fight, fight!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Now comes Rice..and it ain't wild rice..it's tough as nails rice...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



yakbladder said:


> Now comes Rice..and it ain't wild rice..it's tough as nails rice...


Yeah, they're tough alright.

Eddie Degerman is a badass. Only 1 loss this season with a .170 opponent batting average and 167 strikeouts in just 126 innings. Dude has really good stuff. OSU has it's work cut out for it. I think Dallas Buck will have to have the game of his life for us to pull this one out.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

6:00 (pt) - Espn2


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Man, I was sweating bullets listening to the game last night vs. Miami. Just waiting for them to erupt. Very glad OSU's coach didn't get complacent, but instead kept the pressure on all the way to the end.

Rice had the day off yesterday, so they will be fresh. How much gas do we have left in our tank?

Guess we'll find out tonight.

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

A couple things:

1) Is the game actually going to be on a 6 tonight, or is it going to be on at 7 like it was last night? What was the deal with that anyway?

2) Even this Ducks fan has to cheer on the Beavs. Great story. Taking on the traditional college baseball powerhouses. A bunch of local kids. Small ball working against these teams that have a ton of power. It's pretty awesome, and it's hard not to get caught up in it as an state of Oregon and PAC-10 fan.

Hope they can at least win today vs. Rice. Two vs. the the #2 team in the nation will be tough.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



SodaPopinski said:


> A couple things:
> 
> 1) Is the game actually going to be on a 6 tonight, or is it going to be on at 7 like it was last night? What was the deal with that anyway?
> -Pop


The game started late because the Clemson vs Cal State Fullerton game took so long. It was one of the longest games in CWS history.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> The game started late because the Clemson vs Cal State Fullerton game took so long. It was one of the longest games in CWS history.


Gotcha. I tuned in right at 7 last night, thinking I'd be hitting the game around the 3rd inning and was surprised to see the game was just starting.

-Pop


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



SodaPopinski said:


> 2) Even this Ducks fan has to cheer on the Beavs. Great story. Taking on the traditional college baseball powerhouses. A bunch of local kids. Small ball working against these teams that have a ton of power. It's pretty awesome, and it's hard not to get caught up in it as an state of Oregon and PAC-10 fan.


Well, it's probably a little easier for you guys to root, too, since you don't have a team... :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



yakbladder said:


> Well, it's probably a little easier for you guys to root, too, since you don't have a team... :biggrin:



Hey that reminds me.....How is that men's track and field program doing over in Corvalis anyway?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Hey that reminds me.....How is that men's track and field program doing over in Corvalis anyway?


Who cares if OSU doesn't have track? It's a pseudosport anyway. I'm pretty sure you don't watch it, you just find it a 'clever' jab at Oregon State, but you're wrong. It's not clever. 

We don't have ultimate frisbee either, but nobody is crying out for that joke of a 'sport' either.

Oregon doesn't have men's soccer either. That's a better and more popular sport than track anyway.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> Who cares if OSU doesn't have track? It's a pseudosport anyway. I'm pretty sure you don't watch it, you just find it a 'clever' jab at Oregon State, but you're wrong. It's not clever. (Besides, the women do have a track and cross country team.)
> 
> We don't have ultimate frisbee either, but nobody is crying out for that joke of a 'sport' either.
> 
> Oregon doesn't have men's soccer either. That's a better and more popular sport than track anyway.



The Ducks have softball, so I guess that cancels out womens track

And to say that soccer is a more popular sport here in America than Track and field is just wrong. 

Next time the olympics comes to the states try and buy a ticket to the sprint races, and then to a mens soccer match and see which is harder to get.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> The Ducks have softball, so I guess that cancels out womens track
> 
> And to say that soccer is a more popular sport here in America than Track and field is just wrong.
> 
> Next time the olympics comes to the states try and buy a ticket to the sprint races, and then to a mens soccer match and see which is harder to get.


If the Olympics ever come Spewgene, I'll try and get a ticket to the Bong Races. I bet that's the toughest ticket in town. Either that or the team drumming circle event. Always a crowd pleaser. Oh, I almost forgot about the women's 100 day marathon of not shaving. Or showering. A classic Eugene event. 

That's ridiculous to compare the 100m dash finals to the entire soccer event in the Olympics. How about trying to get a ticket to the soccer finals versus the first round of the women's hammer throw? How does that compare?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> If the Olympics ever come Spewgene, I'll try and get a ticket to the Bong Races. I bet that's the toughest ticket in town. Either that or the team drumming circle event. Always a crowd pleaser. Oh, I almost forgot about the women's 100 day marathon of not shaving. Or showering. A classic Eugene event.
> 
> That's ridiculous to compare the 100m dash finals to the entire soccer event in the Olympics. How about trying to get a ticket to the soccer finals versus the first round of the women's hammer throw? How does that compare?



No need to slam the school...or women as you have done in consecutive posts. I would bet however that more people in the USA would buy a ticket to the first day of track and field than to a match between Bosnia and Trinidad in soccer.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

The fact of the matter is that I'm sure Oregon would love to add baseball and mens soccer and the OSU would love to add track, but the unintended consequences of Title IX make it extremely difficult for big time college athletic programs to add any mens sports programs.

So, to me, the whole dissing of each other's lack of certain sports is bush league. I'm sure each school had their reasons for not having certain sports.

As a Ducks fan, I'm glad we have a high-profile track and field program, because it also attracts top recruits who want to play both football and track (i.e. Samie Parker) or both basketball and track. If you're a big recruiting junkie, you'll know that some of the top high school wide receivers and cornerbacks often cite good track and field as a positive when choosing which college to play football for.

And I'm sure Beavers fans are equally excited about having a successful baseball team that keeps their school and sports programs on national television and in the spotlight during the normally quiet Spring/Summer months.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



SodaPopinski said:


> The fact of the matter is that I'm sure Oregon would love to add baseball and mens soccer and the OSU would love to add track, but the unintended consequences of Title IX make it extremely difficult for big time college athletic programs to add any mens sports programs.
> 
> So, to me, the whole dissing of each other's lack of certain sports is bush league. I'm sure each school had their reasons for not having certain sports.
> 
> ...


:clap:


Anyone know who is pitching for Rice and OSU tonight? I assume Buck will be pitching for the Beavs, but cant find anything on the net confirming it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> No need to slam the school...or women as you have done in consecutive posts. I would bet however that more people in the USA would buy a ticket to the first day of track and field than to a match between Bosnia and Trinidad in soccer.



You're living in the past. This year's World Cup ratings are higher than they've ever been, despite the fact that they aren't even close to our time zone. 

www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/06/12/AR2006061201317.html


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> You're living in the past. This year's World Cup ratings are higher than they've ever been, despite the fact that they aren't even close to our time zone.
> 
> www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/06/12/AR2006061201317.html










> 2.8 percent of U.S. homes in the top 56 markets watching.




Wow soccer....catch the fever. They almost got to 3%. Univision is the main reason numbers are higher. The growing population of hispanic people in this country also has a lot to do with it. 




The only thing that pisses me off more than soccer taking up valuable rerun time of SportsCenter is that Gatorade is using "Take me out to the ball game" as a soccer song in their commercials. It's not a whole new ball game gatorade. It's the same boring 1 to nil match it has always been.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



SodaPopinski said:


> So, to me, the whole dissing of each other's lack of certain sports is bush league.


Oh for the love of god, get off your high horse. I assumed it was all in good fun. Typical.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Wow soccer....catch the fever. They almost got to 3%. Univision is the main reason numbers are higher. The growing population of hispanic people in this country also has a lot to do with it.
> 
> The only thing that pisses me off more than soccer taking up valuable rerun time of SportsCenter is that Gatorade is using "Take me out to the ball game" as a soccer song in their commercials. It's not a whole new ball game gatorade. It's the same boring 1 to nil match it has always been.


Dude, you realize those ratings were for the first three games, which happened during business hours on a weekday, right? Like, during the time when most people work. The rating was fairly low, but the share was quite a bit higher. And the knockout round will produce massive ratings. 

At least the players aren't on 'roids.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

To throw some kindling back on the fire the 2008 Olympic Track and Field trials will be in Eugene in 2008 they are expecting 350,000 people and 1,000 members of the press to come to Eugene for the event.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Back ON TOPIC: Any predictions for tonight's game?

I know it's all about matchups, but take a look at it from a points perspective (so far in the CWS):

*OSU*
Scored: 1 + 5 + 8 = 14 = 4.67 / game
Allowed: 11 + 3 + 1 = 15 = 5.00 / game

*Rice*
Scored: 6 + 3 = 4.50 / game
Allowed: 4 + 2 = 3.0 / game

So the _simplistic_ prediction for tonight's game is:

*OSU: 4* (3.84 average of OSU's offense vs. Rice's defense, rounded)
*Rice: 5* (4.75 average of Rice's offense vs. OSU's defense, rounded)

I hope this isn't right. I think it emphasizes our 11-1 loss to Miami way too much (we seem to have grown a pair after that game). Glad they play on the field instead of on paper.

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> :clap:
> 
> 
> Anyone know who is pitching for Rice and OSU tonight? I assume Buck will be pitching for the Beavs, but cant find anything on the net confirming it.



It looks like Daniel Turpen will be starting for the Beavs tonight. He's a good pitcher and he'll give us a chance to win tonight I believe. I assume Rice will start whomever their #3 pitcher is.

Here's a link to the Corvallis Gazzette-Times.

http://www.gazettetimes.com/articles/2006/06/21/sports/osu_beavers/osu3.txt


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



tlong said:


> It looks like Daniel Turpen will be starting for the Beavs tonight. He's a good pitcher and he'll give us a chance to win tonight I believe. I assume Rice will start whomever their #3 pitcher is.
> 
> Here's a link to the Corvallis Gazzette-Times.
> 
> http://www.gazettetimes.com/articles/2006/06/21/sports/osu_beavers/osu3.txt


They have several guys who have started some games and haven't been used much lately.

http://riceowls.cstv.com/sports/m-basebl/stats/2005-2006/teamcume.html


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> http://riceowls.cstv.com/sports/m-basebl/stats/2005-2006/teamcume.html


Kewl logo.

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Umm...yeah, my comment was just just a joke - note the big grin...but Soda should know that, he takes the barbs well.

MM, You're still in Houston, we'll have no piping up out of you. :biggrin: 

If the Beavs do win tonight, I'd rather they threw Nickerson out next, even on only 3 days rest, rather than Buck. Buck just doesn't seem to bring it to the big big games.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Why isnt Buck pitching?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Why isnt Buck pitching?


He started against either Miami (the loss on Saturday) or Georgia a couple days ago. Needs time to recuperate.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> He started against either Miami (the loss on Saturday) or Georgia a couple days ago. Needs time to recuperate.
> 
> PBF


3 and a half days isnt enough rest for a college pitcher? 

Come on... Buck up!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



 Fork said:


> They have several guys who have started some games and haven't been used much lately.
> 
> http://riceowls.cstv.com/sports/m-basebl/stats/2005-2006/teamcume.html



I believe Craig Crow will start for Rice tonight.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



tlong said:


> I believe Craig Crow will start for Rice tonight.


I'd guess either him of Joe Savery. Both are good. Davery had a start, I believe, in the super regional.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> Oh for the love of god, get off your high horse. I assumed it was all in good fun. Typical.


:kissmy:

I really didn't think I was on any sort of high horse. Merely stating the facts.

-Pop


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



yakbladder said:


> Umm...yeah, my comment was just just a joke - note the big grin...but Soda should know that, he takes the barbs well.
> 
> MM, You're still in Houston, we'll have no piping up out of you. :biggrin:
> 
> If the Beavs do win tonight, I'd rather they threw Nickerson out next, even on only 3 days rest, rather than Buck. Buck just doesn't seem to bring it to the big big games.



Careful or I'll start rooting for Rice. I can see their stadium from my office window.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Careful or I'll start rooting for Rice. I can see their stadium from my office window.


 Now that is local! :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Steve Prefontaine > Steve Lyons.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Careful or I'll start rooting for Rice. I can see their stadium from my office window.


Rice is in Houston? I didnt know that. I hope you let all your co-workers know you are rooting for the enemy tonight!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Rice is in Houston? I didnt know that. I hope you let all your co-workers know you are rooting for the enemy tonight!




Oh I already have. I bought some orange and black M&M's and put some on every desk. It's truly amazing how big sports are in this city.....especially college sports. 


Rice is dead smack in the middle of Houston. Set in amongst the trees.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Oh I already have. I bought some orange and black M&M's and put some on every desk. It's truly amazing how big sports are in this city.....especially college sports.
> 
> 
> Rice is dead smack in the middle of Houston. Set in amongst the trees.


There's trees in Houston?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



zagsfan20 said:


> There's trees in Houston?



Yes my little naive friend. Houston is extremely green and has oodles of trees.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Oh I already have. I bought some orange and black M&M's and put some on every desk.



You have made me proud! GO BEAVS!!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> Yes my little naive friend. Houston is extremely green and has oodles of trees.


Yes... but are the _trees_ green? 

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> Yes... but are the _trees_ green?
> 
> PBF


Sure, if you spraypaint them.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

surley its just overgrown scrubbush


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I'm not sure how to paste a picture or I would have. Jokes aside I was really surprised how green Houston is. There are a lot of oak trees and of course palm trees. Lot's of flowers and colors as well. The only thing Houston is sorely missing is any sort of mountains or hills. it is flat as heck. if you go on google images and type in Rice university there is a classic picture of how green the city is and also how flat it is.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Well I hope their baseball team is flat tonight.

Anyone know who is pitching tonight?

GO BEAVS!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Well I hope their baseball team is flat tonight.
> 
> Anyone know who is pitching tonight?
> 
> GO BEAVS!!



The Houston Chronicle said it's going to be Degerman vs Buck. Should be a lot of fun.


Here is the exact quote. 


The Owls now turn to ace Eddie Degerman.

"They've got their No. 1 guy, Buck, and their No. 1 reliever (Kevin Gunderson), and we're in the same situation," Graham said. "It has the potential to be a great ballgame."


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> The Houston Chronicle said it's going to be Degerman vs Buck. Should be a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Here is the exact quote.
> ...



It will be Dallas Buck vs Eddie Degerman. Buck will need to pitch the game of his life to pull this one off.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Well I hope their baseball team is flat tonight.
> 
> Anyone know who is pitching tonight?
> 
> GO BEAVS!!


I would guess that it will either be Buck or Nickerson.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



tlong said:


> It will be Dallas Buck vs Eddie Degerman. Buck will need to pitch the game of his life to pull this one off.


Degerman... Wow. I was watching the scouting vid on ESPN.com, and that guy throws some scary stuff. Not only is Buck (backed up by Kunz and/or Gunderson, I would imagine) going to have to pitch the game of his life, but the entire roster is going to have to HIT the game of their lives tonight.

They did a great job with the small-ball last night. But I think Rice might be a completely different team behind Degerman. This is going to be TOUGH!

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Except Buck isn't really our #1 guy...Nickerson does a much better job.

I wonder how much rest Degerman has, that may play a factor for both pitchers.

Go Beavs!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



yakbladder said:


> Except Buck isn't really our #1 guy...Nickerson does a much better job.
> 
> I wonder how much rest Degerman has, that may play a factor for both pitchers.
> 
> Go Beavs!



They are both going on 5 days rest.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> I'm not sure how to paste a picture or I would have. Jokes aside I was really surprised how green Houston is. There are a lot of oak trees and of course palm trees. Lot's of flowers and colors as well. The only thing Houston is sorely missing is any sort of mountains or hills. it is flat as heck. if you go on google images and type in Rice university there is a classic picture of how green the city is and also how flat it is.


All kidding aside, as humid as I hear Houston is, I'm not suprised to hear of lush green-ness.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> All kidding aside, as humid as I hear Houston is, I'm not suprised to hear of lush green-ness.
> 
> PBF



It is semi-tropical. Funnily enough it's not really too much more humid than Portland. It's just hotter so the effects are felt more.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Beavers up 1-0 in the top of the 3rd...

Nickerson got the nod on the mound and is pitching spectacular thus far.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Looks like the pitchers are getting some help.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

As exciting as close games are, I wouldn't mind if the Beavers suddenly scored 8 runs and put this baby away...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

that at bat was a little disturbing. but as long as the D holds up they are golden.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

BEAVS WIN! BEAVS WIN!

College World Series Championship, Here we come!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

YES!!!!

:clap: 

:clap: 

:clap: 

:clap:

Next up, NC in the CWS, best of 3, first game is Saturday at 4:00 (PT).


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I've really gotten some Beaver Fever since they made it to Omaha this year - it was over so fast last year, I barely had time to get excited (I know, that's what she said...). 

Anyhow, Nickerson and Gunderson are serious pitchers! The guys pitching for Rice were darn good, too. I wouldn't be surprised to see every one of them with regular jobs in the MLB. 

North Carolina's been hot lately, but I think OSU could take it. Is Buck starting? 

Might we have a national champion in Corvallis by Saturday night?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Public Defender said:


> I've really gotten some Beaver Fever since they made it to Omaha this year - it was over so fast last year, I barely had time to get excited (I know, that's what she said...).
> 
> Anyhow, Nickerson and Gunderson are serious pitchers! The guys pitching for Rice were darn good, too. I wouldn't be surprised to see every one of them with regular jobs in the MLB.
> 
> ...


I'd be a little surprised if Buck starts. He's had some elbow trouble this year and apparently will have Tommy John surgery at the end of the year. He may, though, since he'll have plenty of rest.

If not, look for Stutes to come out with another strong game.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Public Defender said:


> Might we have a national champion in Corvallis by Saturday night?


Nope. Championship is best 2 out of 3, so the earliest they could win the title is on Sunday if they sweep.

Congrats OSU! Make the state proud!

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I would guess Buck will start in the first game. Game 1 is the least important of a 3 game series on a neutral field. That way they have Stutes and Nickerson for games 2 and 3, if necessary.

-Pop


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Beavers making us proud. Good job Oregon State!!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



SodaPopinski said:


> Nope. Championship is best 2 out of 3, so the earliest they could win the title is on Sunday if they sweep.
> 
> Congrats OSU! Make the state proud!
> 
> -Pop


 Break out the brooms!!!

I hope they ring up some runs so the sports writers will bring on the beavers and big bat jokes.

Go swamp rats!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Oooooooooooooooooooooo

Ssssssssssssssssssssssss

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



SodaPopinski said:


> Nope. Championship is best 2 out of 3, so the earliest they could win the title is on Sunday if they sweep.
> 
> Congrats OSU! Make the state proud!
> 
> -Pop


Right, I knew that, but in all the excitement, just kind of plum forgot. 

Right on - make the state proud!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

If I were the Beavers, I'd start Buck in Game 1. When on, he's as good as any other pitcher they've got (and they're ALL outstanding). And if/when he starts to struggle, they've got Kunz ready to jump in. Let Stutes get another day's rest and let him try to close it out or even it up as the case may be. Then, if a Game 3 is needed, they bring in Nickerson...

Damn, what a series of INCREDIBLE pitching performances from the Beavs. It just kinds takes your breath away to think about what Stutes, Turpen, and Nickerson have done these last 3 games.

Buck
Stutes
Turpen
Nickerson
Gunderson
Patterson
Kunz

What a freakin' ALL-STAR pitching lineup! And the way the Beavs' coaching staff has rotated them - combined with those sterling performances from Stutes, Turpen, and Nickerson - has masterfully set them up for a great finale against UNC.

How is UNC's pitching staff? Are their starters strong? Any gaps in relief or closing we can take advantage of? I won't go so far as to say the Beavs are on their way to the title, but I will say I've got my doubts that UNC can match the Beavers' firepower on the mound.

GO BEAVS!!!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



> "Well, even the best of teams' bats go cold sometimes," Graham said. "And I've always noticed the bats go cold when the opposing pitching is great."


Awesome.

PBF


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I only watched the two games against Rice and part of the first game against Miami, but my God was the pitching amazing against Rice. Not just striking people out, but the placement on key pitches to get players to hit the ball the way they wanted was amazing. I kept thinking, this can't last forever, but now I'm not so sure it can't last the rest of this CWS. Simply amazing comeback from the brink of elimination. :cheers: 
GO BEAVS!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Fork said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Ssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> ...


OREGON STATE.... FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> How is UNC's pitching staff? Are their starters strong? Any gaps in relief or closing we can take advantage of? I won't go so far as to say the Beavs are on their way to the title, but I will say I've got my doubts that UNC can match the Beavers' firepower on the mound.


What I've been hearing is that they are similar to OSU: they're able to win playing small ball some of the time because they have outstanding pitching. Sounds to me like it's going to be strength against strength.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Amazing performance by the Beavs.

If I count right they won four elimination games in a row. Wow, in any sport winning four elimination games is quite the feat, but to do it in baseball is very impressive.

Strange that they can actually lose a game now and still be in it . . . I don't care how they do it, but winning six in a row for the championship would be sweet.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

ENJOY!

http://ajsportsbar.com/pac10/Oregon_State__OSU_Fight_Song.mp3

:twave:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Congrats Beavs....

way to go ..... kerep it up... get 2 more wins :gopray:


:wave:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

The most impressive thing to me and people down here in Houston that follow the Owls is that the Beavs pitchers shut them out in consecutive games. 

Not counting the first game against Miami they pretty much shut down everyone.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



mediocre man said:


> The most impressive thing to me and people down here in Houston that follow the Owls is that the Beavs pitchers shut them out in consecutive games.
> 
> Not counting the first game against Miami they pretty much shut down everyone.


They shut them down and gave the Rice Owls a dubious distinction - the only team in College World Series history to go scoreless for 23 consecutive innings. Pretty impressive.

-Pop


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Now if only I could find either the official Beaver venue in PDX (not sure the Mission will be showing these) or the info on all the supposed "emergency charter flights" being setup... :biggrin:


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Congrats to OSU! My dad went to Oregon State, so of course he is excited about it. Hope they can pull it out and win the series.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



yakbladder said:


> Now if only I could find either the official Beaver venue in PDX (not sure the Mission will be showing these) or the info on all the supposed "emergency charter flights" being setup... :biggrin:


Yes, the Mission it is. (At least on Sunday.)

**************************************************************
"Think about attending a function that I will be coordinating at the Glisan Street McMenamin's Mission Theater on Sunday starting 4 pm to watch the Beavers play ball. It's an OSU alumni event."
*********************************************************


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Go Beavs! Git er done!










PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Former OSU Beaver, Mike Barrett gives his take on the Beavs and the CWS:

http://fans.blazers.com/blogs/mike_barrett/2006/06/boone-freeland-workout-for-blazers.html


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> If I were the Beavers, I'd start Buck in Game 1. When on, he's as good as any other pitcher they've got (and they're ALL outstanding). And if/when he starts to struggle, they've got Kunz ready to jump in. Let Stutes get another day's rest and let him try to close it out or even it up as the case may be. Then, if a Game 3 is needed, they bring in Nickerson...
> 
> Damn, what a series of INCREDIBLE pitching performances from the Beavs. It just kinds takes your breath away to think about what Stutes, Turpen, and Nickerson have done these last 3 games.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do agree, but it seems like whenever Buck has lots of pressure on him, he folds easier than a cheap card table. Anyways, for as good as the OSU pitching, UNC may be just as good or better. Their ace went #6, I believe, overall in the draft, with excellent relievers as well. 

In addition, they have a lot of powerful bats and some really speedy players such as Capacini at CF. 

It should be a good matchup and I hope we get off to a good start. I'm a Beaver and am glad we made it this far, but the UNC team in nothing to sneeze at and better, IMO, than the Rice Owls. The ACC was uncharacteristically good this year...


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Wouldn't normally have a rooting interest either way but my Tigers did select Andrew Miller with their first round pick in the draft a few days ago. So I will be a UNC fan tommorow (I think he is going to be the SP) needless to say the Tigers also drafted Jonah Nickerson out of OSU in the 6th round so I will be rooting for the Beavers when he is pitching. The write up on Jonah on the tigers page doesn't give a lot of info. For those of you who has seen him pitch, how many different kind of pitches does he have and other general impressions would be apperciated.



> Round 7: Jonah Nickerson, RHP, Oregon State
> One of several Oregon State players on the prospect list, Nickerson entered the year as a second-team All-American and was a Team USA member last summer coming off a stellar sophomore season. He went 10-4 with a 2.67 ERA this spring, striking out 105 batters over 107 2/3 innings while holding opponents to a .209 batting average.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



ProudBFan said:


> How is UNC's pitching staff? Are their starters strong? Any gaps in relief or closing we can take advantage of? I won't go so far as to say the Beavs are on their way to the title, but I will say I've got my doubts that UNC can match the Beavers' firepower on the mound.
> 
> GO BEAVS!!!
> 
> PBF


The only guy I can speak of is Andrew Miller. He was the college player of the year and selected in the first round of the amatuer draft. From what I have read they compare him to Randy Johnson. Comparison don't always work out for whatever reason Harold Minor never was quite as good as Jordan but I am still excited about this kid. Here is some info on him.



> Miller becomes the sixth pitcher to win the award in the last 25 years and the first lefthander to ever claim the award. The honor--and humility--came in the middle of perhaps the best week in Miller's life. The Tigers drafted him sixth overall on a Tuesday, and three days later he struck out 11 Alabama batters over seven innings without allowing an earned run to put his team just one game from Omaha. He used his mid-90s four-seam fastball, 88-90 mph two-seamer and power slider to dominate the Crimson Tide, recording three strikeouts against leadoff man Emeel Salem.
> 
> "There's a reason he's the sixth pick in the draft. He's a great pitcher. And it's really hard to solve a guy like that," said Salem, who hit .356 and was the only consensus selection on the all-Southeastern Conference first team.
> 
> "He has three pitches and even movement on a 97 mile an hour fastball. We didn't capitalize when we had chances but he didn't make enough mistakes for us to get anything going."





> Miller's mid-90s fastball--the two-seam variety which runs all over the place--and hard-breaking slider make those numbers possible, and those two plus pitches make hitters uncomfortable. Some referred to him as the Cape's Big Unit, while others simply asked for off days when he was listed as the probable starter.
> 
> Chatham coach John Schiffner explained why: "I'm not going to say this kid's name, but it was a righthanded hitter. He swung and missed at a slider that hit him right in the thigh. I'd seen him hit guys in the back foot on slider strikeouts last summer, but this thing was thigh-high and he swung as it hit him. He had no chance.
> 
> "We kept it very calm (in the dugout) because we didn't want to show him up. But some guys had to bite their sleeve to not laugh out loud."


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*



Brian said:


> Wouldn't normally have a rooting interest either way but my Tigers did select Andrew Miller with their first round pick in the draft a few days ago. So I will be a UNC fan tommorow (I think he is going to be the SP) needless to say the Tigers also drafted Jonah Nickerson out of OSU in the 6th round so I will be rooting for the Beavers when he is pitching. The write up on Jonah on the tigers page doesn't give a lot of info. For those of you who has seen him pitch, how many different kind of pitches does he have and other general impressions would be apperciated.


Jonah typically throws fastballs, though he has a curve and change he mixes in there. The thing about Jonah that makes him extremely valuable is his ability to hit any spot of the plate at any time. His control is excellent. He isn't a strikeout pitcher, though he is, IIRC, the all-time leader at OSU. A better gameplan for him is to get people out early by staying aggressive in the count. In addition, his workout regime is very good for the college level, which helps to reduce injury.

If all things went well and the moon and stars were in alignment, I could see him as a Greg Maddux. He needs to develop his other pitches outside of the fastball a little more, though. And I don't think he'll ever field as well as Maddux.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Nickerson makes a living off of his cut fastball...


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Good Luck To The Beavs!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Show the Beavs some love!

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/polling?event_id=2242


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

7-5 Beavers in the 6th. A win forces a game 3!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

Way to go Beavers - 11-7 win forces a Game 3. I hope they know what they're doing keeping Gunderson in there half the game. I can't see him being able to do much tomorrow. Even so, OSU has the momentum (regardless of what Harold was saying in the booth). 

Should be a great decisive Game 3. Go Beavers!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

GO BEAVS!

GIT 'ER DONE!!!

Sincerely,

PBF


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from College World Series*

I made a small change to the title of this thread.

Go Beavs!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Wow. These guys play well when their back is against the wall.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Absolutely incredible, unbelievable, exciting, awe-inspiring, and all that stuff.

Tremendous display of guts and heart from a bunch of kids who more or less live down the street from all of us. Unless you are a Tarheels fan, I don't see how you can't root for these guys. Down 5-0 in the 4th inning and facing elimination against one of the best pitching staffs in college baseball? No problem.

As far as the game goes, you had to think if a team was able to land an uppercut to North Carolina, they'd reel a little bit with all of the freshmen and sophomores they play. Confidence is a funny thing. How quickly it disappears, and what an effect it had.

On paper, with the pitching matchup tomorrow, you'd think North Carolina should be favored. But this is the first time throughout the College World Series that UNC will start a game with their backs to the wall. They're facing elimination, and it remains to be seen how all their young kids will deal with that. In terms of facing the adversity of the situation, you have to give the Beavs the edge. They've been playing the entire CWS knowing they have no room for error after losing their opening game to Miami.

Should be exciting. I only wish the first pitch was later in the evening so I could get home from work in time to see the whole game. As it is, I'll probably miss the first few innings.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Cant wait for tomorrows game! Great win by the Beavs, you gotta love these guys, they never give up! Hopefully we'll jump out to a big lead tomorrow, and wont need Gunderson. Based on how many pitches he threw tonight, I doubt he'll be available/effective tomorrow.

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Damn, I'm pissed I have to miss the second half of the game tomorrow because I'm scheduled to work the Portland Beavers game at PGE park...

Tivo just isn't the same.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

*GO BEAVS!* Hit your spots Jonah! You can DO IT!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Yeah, boss, I'm not feeling too well....I'm thinking I'd better go home (aka the Mission)...*cough*..*cough*...

Go Beavs!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Cant wait for tomorrows game! Great win by the Beavs, you gotta love these guys, they never give up! Hopefully we'll jump out to a big lead tomorrow, and wont need Gunderson. Based on how many pitches he threw tonight, I doubt he'll be available/effective tomorrow.
> 
> GO BEAVERS!


Don't worry about that. Between Nickerson, Kunz, and Paterson, I think the Beavers have their pitching rotation covered. And if Gundy is still needed after all that, I'm sure he can give us 1+ innings to seal it.

But they don't have any room or error. The Tarheels have shown that they can / will jump all over any defensive weakness. We did the same last night, but the fewer runs we give up early the less pressure our pitchers will feel and the better off we'll be.

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*



ProudBFan said:


> Don't worry about that. Between Nickerson, Kunz, and Paterson, I think the Beavers have their pitching rotation covered. And if Gundy is still needed after all that, I'm sure he can give us 1+ innings to seal it.
> 
> But they don't have any room or error. The Tarheels have shown that they can / will jump all over any defensive weakness. We did the same last night, but the fewer runs we give up early the less pressure our pitchers will feel and the better off we'll be.
> 
> ...


Gunderson has said he'll be on the mound for the 9th Inning if we have the lead. Go Beavers.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

For those of you in the Portland area, there will be a noon rally on Tuesday at Pioneer Courthouse Square to welcome the guys back, win or lose tonight. The coach and select players will be there.

This Duck fan will be there to cheer on the guys. Hopefully they'll be carrying this with them:










Man this has been a lot of fun.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*



SodaPopinski said:


> For those of you in the Portland area, there will be a noon rally on Tuesday at Pioneer Courthouse Square to welcome the guys back, win or lose tonight. The coach and select players will be there.
> 
> This Duck fan will be there to cheer on the guys. Hopefully they'll be carrying this with them:
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. I think the Blazers should make attending the Beavers' rally a mandatory team event. Might be very inspirational for the kids to see how hard work, discipline, and clean living are rewarded.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*



SodaPopinski said:


> Absolutely incredible, unbelievable, exciting, awe-inspiring, and all that stuff.
> 
> Tremendous display of guts and heart from a bunch of kids who more or less live down the street from all of us. Unless you are a Tarheels fan, I don't see how you can't root for these guys. Down 5-0 in the 4th inning and facing elimination against one of the best pitching staffs in college baseball? No problem.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, Pop (repped ya for it). Of course, the flip-side could also be the case: The young Tarheels might be too inexperienced to know that they're supposed to have the jitters right now. 

But I hope you're right.

Come on, Beavers. Put the pedal to the metal and don't ease up until you cross that finish line!

Oh, and BTW: I've got the OSU vs. UNC Game 1 and Game 2 radio broadcasts (local, not ESPN) recorded in MP3 format. Doing the same for Game 3 tonight. So if you miss anything (or feel like waxing nostalgic later on down the road), let me know.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

T-minus 57 Minutes And Counting!

Go Beavs!

Pbf


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

I'm actually not really a Beavers fan, but I have been very into this World Series run by the Beavers for a couple of reasons...

A former teammate of mine Scott Santschi is playing for them after transferring from Spokane Community College...Its too bad he's not playing too good right now, but atleast he has been getting some time against right handed starters in the Series...It surprised me when I found out he transferred there, because in high school he was always just an average player, never spectacular...But the right people saw him play at the right time and he got a schollie from OSU and the rest is history.

Also, an old friend of mine John Kendall's brother is Mitch Canham who is the Beavers standout catcher...I played Babe Ruth with John and was pretty good friends with him in high school (not best friends, but we hung out quite a bit and I've met Mitch a couple of different times)...
Here is a good read all about Canham link 

My uncle also played ball with their coach Pat Casey at the University of Portland back in the late 70's and early 80's...My uncle told me if they went to Omaha that he would fly out, expecting them not to make it that far he didn't come through on his word.

Next year, another guy from my neck of the woods, Jackson Evans of Hudsons Bay who signed there and I have watched play a lot of high school ball will be there...He was also a part of that little league team from Hazel Dell Little League that went to Williamsport...He is an outstanding left handed hitter and a solid, solid defensive player and will likely replace Barney in a couple years...

I'm hoping that Greg Peavey another kid that I've been watching for a few years will sign their as well...He's going to be a senior next year and has a 96 mph fast ball and has been throwing in the 90's since his freshman year...He's the top pitcher on the west coast and one of the best in the nation so its likely he'll be a top 10 pick in next years draft and will skip the college process and go straight for the big money...
Here is a link about Peavey

So I'm pretty excited about the notoriety they're getting and the chance they have to win the whole thing. Even though I can't stand the Beavers, mainly during football season...Since I have some connections to the team I'm rooting hard for them to take home the title.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Nickerson is throwing the heat!!! Back-to-back strikeouts in the top of the 2nd!

GO BEAVS!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

THREE!!! GO NICKERSON!!!

Sincerely,

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Oh no... John Wallace foul ball hits a young boy in the stands behind the Beavers' dugout!!!

Hope that kid is OK. :gopray:

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

0-0 at the end of 2.

Just don't give up the big inning, Beavers!

0-0 going into the bottom of the 3rd. Nickerson is kicking *** out there!

Get some runs, Beavs!

PBF


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*



ProudBFan said:


> Oh no... John Wallace foul ball hits a young boy in the stands behind the Beavers' dugout!!!
> 
> Hope that kid is OK. :gopray:
> 
> PBF


He seems to be ok. I'm sure that scared the crap outta the poor kid tho.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Bard starting to miss with his pitches...

Over 50 pitches already in the 3rd.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Canham steals 2nd then takes 3rd on the overthrow in the 3rd!

Okay Beavs, Bring Canham home!

Crap. Fly out ends the inning.

PBF


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

No errors in 51 innings for the beavers?

I thought that passed ball that scored the winning run for UNC in game 1 would have been an error.
\
Steller pitching tonight


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Agreed. 

Go OSU!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

Woooo Hooo!!!!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

1 - 0! Go Beavs! Runner on 2nd, one out.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: OT - OSU BEAVERS one win away from winning College World Series!*

2 - 0! Runner on first one out.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*OSU Wins It All!!!!*

College World Series Champions 2006! 

:banana: :clap: :cheers: :mob: :twave: :jump: :cbanana: :yes: :rock: :dogpile: :headbang: :headbang: :greatjob: :greatjob: :baseball: :baseball: :baseball: :baseball: :baseball: :baseball:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

1961 cross-country move on over!!

:cheers: 


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Woo ****ing hoo!

Nice job Beavers!

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

They battled back evry time they were against the wall. This is a pretty good deal for recruiting, huh?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

OSU BEAVERS​ 
2006 NATIONAL CHAMPIONS​


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Although I'm a Duck... CONGRADULATIONS!!!!

This is absolutely fantastic and it's great for the state of Oregon.

Give it for the Beavs, fellow Ducks!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

that's pretty cool, guess I'll jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

We had an intern from OSU start for my site a few days ago. His name.... Duc Phan. True story. Congrats to Beavs my wife is OSU grad. Amazing amazing amazing thing to win. With their backs to the wall... skinny Beavs just kicked ***. Very cool since they are almost all homegrown kids.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Only Champ team to lose two games in CWS. What a nailbiter though Could have gone the other way real easy. 1 win and 3 saves for Gundy! He made good on that promise from 05.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Congratulations, Oregon State. 2006 National Champions. Gotta give it to them. I thought they were dead in the water after North Carolina tied it up and Bard got into a rhythm. But as has been the case all CWS, as soon as you think they're done, they come back from the dead.

Unbelievable. Can't wait to welcome them home at the rally tomorrow at Pioneer Courthouse Square. But after tomorrow I think I'm going to have to do a nice long swim in the Mackenzie River to make up for my sin of rooting for the Beavs. 

:clap:

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> But after tomorrow I think I'm going to have to do a nice long swim in the Mackenzie River to make up for my sin of rooting for the Beavs.
> 
> :clap:
> 
> -Pop


There's no shame. UO doesn't have a program.

I know I was on the bandwagon for the Ducks football teams the years they were kicking everybody's *** (and should have been given the chance to play for a national championship.)

OSU is the first team from north of the Mason-Dixon line to win the college world series since 1965 I believe.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

How many eliminations games did they face? At least 5 right? Amazing.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Paxil said:


> How many eliminations games did they face? At least 5 right? Amazing.


6 wins with their back against the wall. Amazing.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't really give a rat's *** about college baseball, but congrats to the Beavers! I watched the majority of the past three games and I was excited for them when they got the final out tonight.



Ed O.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Absolute story book series, and finish!! If it were fiction, I'd probably complain it was too over the top, over done, and cliched.

National Champions, and in Americas oldest sports pasttime no less. Nothing can be sweeter than that.

GO BEAVS!!!

:banana:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Personally I think you all missed out on making a lot of money. I've never drained so much Maalox, Rolaids, and Tums as the game tonight. That game was one the Beavers seemed almost to throw away at times but they pulled it out.....Now if I can just get out of work early..again..to go see them tomorrow..then out of work early..again...to see the draft.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone got a copy of "O-State Ballaz" on MP3 (or can point me to a link)? Mitch Canham wrote it, and I want to throw it on the CD I'm making from these final 3 game broadcasts.

Advance thanks,

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The odds in Vegas where 11 to 1 for the Beavs. I know some people who made a nice chunk of change thanks to the Beavs.

Rally at Pioneer Courthouse Square at noon today!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Anyone got a copy of "O-State Ballaz" on MP3 (or can point me to a link)? Mitch Canham wrote it, and I want to throw it on the CD I'm making from these final 3 game broadcasts.
> 
> Advance thanks,
> 
> PBF


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=81658182


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Fork said:


> OSU is the first team from north of the Mason-Dixon line to win the college world series since 1965 I believe.


The Oregonian said the last team from a Northern-climate school to win was the 1964 Minnesota Gophers. I thought I remembered reading something earlier that said Ohio State won in 1966, and this link confirms it.

First northern school to win it in 40 years is pretty damned impressive.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fork said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=81658182


Right on, Fork. Thanks!

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe OSU is only the second school ever to come back from an 0-1 start to win also. The last being USC in '98 which was also the last time a PAC 10 school won.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I also gotta say how bad I feel for that UNC second baseman Steed. I honestly think he's taking a lot of crap for what didn't look to me to be his fault. When you watch the replay, the throw was a little bit up the right field line, but no more than most first basemen are used to. It was well within the reach of UNC's first baseman. Also note that UNC moved their normal catcher, Federowicz, to first base for this game.

Federowicz should be taking a lot more heat than he is for that error.

Anyhow - that was the risk North Carolina took by playing so many freshmen and sophomores. You had to know they were prone to mistakes. Smart game plan by Oregon State to do the little things (stealing bases, squeeze plays, sacrifice bunts) to put the pressure on them to make quick decisions. It paid off with a national title.

But again - gotta feel for Steed.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I believe OSU is only the second school ever to come back from an 0-1 start to win also. The last being USC in '98 which was also the last time a PAC 10 school won.


Also, OSU is the first school ever to come back from losing the first game of the championship series (since the best 2 of 3 format was implemented) to win the series.

WOOT!

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Right on, Fork. Thanks!
> 
> PBF


No problem.

You know, that song isn't all too bad. That kind of thing is sometimes pretty bad. I was thinking 'Bust a Bucket' bad.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Alright, how many of you were biting your nails when the Tarheels got us for out #2 in the bottom of the 8th? And again when they loaded up 1st and 2nd in the top of the 9th? Be honest now...

Personally, those last two innings were absolute TORTURE for me...

...followed by utter exhileration!

GO BEAVS!!!

PBF


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I played adult baseball last year... played 2nd and short and a similar play happend last year... yeah the throw should have been better... but the firstbasemen should catch anything that hits his glove. Firstbasemen had plenty of time... be got himself tied up somehow. If all else fails you come off the dang bag... it would have saved the run. His foot was on the top of the bag too... not where it should have. I agree... 1B should take some heat too.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fork said:


> No problem.
> 
> You know, that song isn't all too bad. That kind of thing is sometimes pretty bad. I was thinking 'Bust a Bucket' bad.


I know. 'Rip City Rhapsody' bad. 'Can I Get A Headband' bad. This one is actually pretty listenable.

PBF


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The guy on the Corvallis radio station was talking about it this morning. He said they ought to make a movie about the season, and call it: "Leave it to the Beavers". :biggrin: Well, I thought it was clever at the time. :clown:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> Alright, how many of you were biting your nails when the Tarheels got us for out #2 in the bottom of the 8th? And again when they loaded up 1st and 2nd in the top of the 9th? Be honest now...
> 
> Personally, those last two innings were absolute TORTURE for me...
> 
> ...



Just those two moments? The entire game was torture for me. That third strike / steal home play was pretty nerve wracking as well. And when Baird suddenly found the ability to consistently throw 98mph strikes in the zone, that was a little nerve wracking (of course, it doesn't help when your guys are swinging at the first two pitches).

Anyone else think Nickerson was out of gas about 1 2/3 inning before he left? A few more pitches and I thought he was going to start playing long toss for strikes. That guy is a total stud.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, I kept thinking they would pull him, but the coaches took the chance, had a great feel for the game, and it paid off. 

There is no way to give props to the team for how they won this tournament without giving the biggest props to the coaches. They were phenomenal.

:clap:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Paxil said:


> I played adult baseball last year... played 2nd and short and a similar play happend last year... yeah the throw should have been better... but the firstbasemen should catch anything that hits his glove. Firstbasemen had plenty of time... be got himself tied up somehow. If all else fails you come off the dang bag... it would have saved the run. His foot was on the top of the bag too... not where it should have. I agree... 1B should take some heat too.


 I guess UNC, with all their line up changes trying to get the best of the Beav's hurlers had a catcher playing 1st base.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Blazer Bert said:


> Yeah, I kept thinking they would pull him, but the coaches took the chance, had a great feel for the game, and it paid off.
> 
> There is no way to give props to the team for how they won this tournament without giving the biggest props to the coaches. They were phenomenal.
> 
> :clap:


Agreed. 100%. Masterful job by the entire team.

:cheers: 

PBF


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> 'Can I Get A Headband' bad.
> 
> PBF


I had successfully blocked that one out of my head. Thanks. :|


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Paxil said:


> We had an intern from OSU start for my site a few days ago. His name.... Duc Phan. True story. Congrats to Beavs my wife is OSU grad. Amazing amazing amazing thing to win. With their backs to the wall... skinny Beavs just kicked ***. Very cool since they are almost all homegrown kids.


It would be cool to see Oregon considereda 'baseball state' like Indiana is a basdketball state and Texas is all about football. We have a local school down here in Kfalls; Henley high School that has turned out a few big league players.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Paxil said:


> I played adult baseball last year... played 2nd and short and a similar play happend last year... yeah the throw should have been better... but the firstbasemen should catch anything that hits his glove. Firstbasemen had plenty of time... be got himself tied up somehow. If all else fails you come off the dang bag... it would have saved the run. His foot was on the top of the bag too... not where it should have. I agree... 1B should take some heat too.


That's what I thought all along. That's a routine play, the 1st baseman has to come up with it. Like you said...come off the bag if you have to, but you can't allow that ball to get past you with guys in scoring position.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

> I guess UNC, with all their line up changes trying to get the best of the Beav's hurlers had a catcher playing 1st base.


 - Target

AH HA! All makes sense now. Playing out of position in the CWS... probably a bad move. =)


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Paxil said:


> - Target
> 
> AH HA! All makes sense now. Playing out of position in the CWS... probably a bad move. =)


It all comes back to what Pop and I were talking about yesterday: The young team had the jitters and made too many errors to overcome. Not just Bard who dropped the ball and then overshot 1st base with the throw. Not just Steed's off-the-mark throw to 1st base in the bottom of the 8th. Not just Federowicz not being in good position to handle that throw. Their coaches took a number of chances (the attempted steal of home plate that failed, putting their DH in at 2nd base, putting a catcher there at 1st base) that didn't pay off. In fact, those decisions cost them the game and the title.

Baseball really is a thinking man's game. And against the Beavers, there was simply no room for error.

PBF


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah good job beavers bringing it home for oregon.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I just got back from the rally in downtown Portland. LOTS of BEAVER fans down there, Pioner Square was packed full.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> It all comes back to what Pop and I were talking about yesterday: The young team had the jitters and made too many errors to overcome. Not just Bard who dropped the ball and then overshot 1st base with the throw. Not just Steed's off-the-mark throw to 1st base in the bottom of the 8th. Not just Federowicz not being in good position to handle that throw. Their coaches took a number of chances (the attempted steal of home plate that failed, putting their DH in at 2nd base, putting a catcher there at 1st base) that didn't pay off. In fact, those decisions cost them the game and the title.
> 
> Baseball really is a thinking man's game. And against the Beavers, there was simply no room for error.
> 
> PBF


One thing that has been discussed by Beaver fans is this trumped up claim by some UNC fans that we only won because of the error, and it was none of our doing. Somebody brought up the point that it seemed the OSU coaches knew how to apply pressure to the young team. A perfect example is the inning in which Bard dropped the ball on that bunt. They attempted to bunt two more times in that inning alone, probably to test their ability to make the precision plays. One of the facets of small ball, which is what OSU played this year, is to constantly put pressure on the defense to play up to par w/o error. Obviously, in UNC's case, they couldn't handle it. Way to go coaches!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> One thing that has been discussed by Beaver fans is this trumped up claim by some UNC fans that we only won because of the error, and it was none of our doing


UNC fans need to be reminded that they scored on Barneys error earlier in the game.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I just rewatched the game (yeah I am a geek) Beavs turned that double play before the popup to end the game. It was a freaky play because Gundy was running full speed, but my Tivo says... out by 3 inches.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Paxil said:


> I played adult baseball last year... played 2nd and short and a similar play happend last year... yeah the throw should have been better... but the firstbasemen should catch anything that hits his glove. Firstbasemen had plenty of time... be got himself tied up somehow. If all else fails you come off the dang bag... it would have saved the run. His foot was on the top of the bag too... not where it should have. I agree... 1B should take some heat too.


I thought the exact same thing. I played some !B until my college coaches decided that 5'11" was a wee bit short for 1B. That clod at 1B was a mess on that play.


----------

